# How much food do you store to give away to strangers?



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

So...what percent, based on days worth of food per person, do you store to give away to other people?


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

Another poster today said it was smarter to put money into extra food than extra ammunition to fight off all your neighbors. 

In my situation, that is what works for me. I live on a rural culdesac with 12 other homes, each on 5 acre lots, most are unimproved. 

Others have tractors and such they mow their fields with, so I concentrate on seeds and a small rototiller. I'll trade seeds for tractor tilling and we'll both win. I can weld up tractor attachments and I have some antique ones laying around. 

I have the ability to give each home a week's worth of rice, milk, sugar and basics, but would wait until they are good and hungry and willing to listen. If they let too many people in, then it's their problem. If they don't want to listen to my game plan to help, then they don't need any of my "public assistance".

Some have EMP proof "collector vehicles" others horses. With organization, we could be an effective team, similar to LIGHTS OUT, but I would definitely keep a low profile until people were in a listening mood. 

I do get along with my neighbors and do not intend to sit in a hole in the ground while they die off. I'll give them all a fair chance to get on board.


----------



## SpaceGhost (Sep 25, 2010)

None. I'll share if I can/feel the need to, but what we have is ours. Come and get it. Can't afford to... but if I was rich... 2 of everything.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> So...what percent, based on days worth of food per person, do you store to give away to other people?


When you glean all this "information" from us you gonna give us all the credit in your book? Or just claim it for yourself?:hmmm:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, my thoughts too, Emerald. Sounds like someone is collecting info from our responses, eh? 

I aint tellin nothing no more! (darn...I sound dumb...must be eating the wrong stuff! ROTFL!)


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Oh please! Yep, one can simply ask a small group of people on the Internet a few questions and then get a book published for royalties!!! Yeppers, that's how it's done!:beercheer:



Nah, I'm a prepper first and I'm also a person who loves to learn new things.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeppers, you're just giving us ALL KINDS OF food for thought....Though most of these things are already on previous threads. Perhaps you would like to browse back through the threads and see all the many subjects that have been discussed at length? There's much good information there. It does take time, but it's well worth it. 

I can find some links for you. Always happy to help!


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> So...what percent, based on days worth of food per person, do you store to give away to other people?


Not one mouthful, if they're not brain dead, they can see what's happening in the world the same as I.I will point them towards the creek across the rd if they want water. A person hands out one thing and they'll become the food bank for the area, first it will be friendly borrowing, then as people get hungry, it'll be home invasion and violence.

When and if the SHsTF and I knew things would get better in a few yrs, I might consider sharing, but It'll be many,many yrs before things will ever get better, probably five or more yrs before even the Mom and Pop businesses or the family farms will start emerging to jump start America again.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Here's a similar thread:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f56/how-do-you-decide-who-help-not-3164/


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Thank you gypsysue for posting that, some interesting discussion there.

I'm working my way through on thinking about things, as it's complex if I allow it to be and I'm not exactly simple. It's good to rethink things.

On a pragmatic side, there are huge advantages to having something to share, you can build alliances, alleviate guilt, have something critical to trade, and the investment of a very small amount of money pays for a lot of food. Not great food, but something invaluable when it's a matter of hunger going to toward starvation.

But more recently I'm thinking beyond the pragmatic. Heck, I can get a canister of oatmeal which might be good for quite a while, edible for longer for a buck! For the cost of a few frappacinos I could put away several more pounds of beans, rice and pasta. Not great fare, but beats starving.

I don't mind helping out when someone needs an aspirin, needle and thread, or can of pop at work. I appreciated it when someone had one of those Clorox pens at work and I got something on my shirt and once that happened, I didn't mind lending out my own Clorox pen. That's a matter of simple little preps that most folks don't do and don't think about for high prob, low impact situations. How many people really prepare for extremely low probability, very high impact situations?

Years ago, more than once we towed back other boaters in distress from mechanical problems or simply running out of gasoline because they underestimated the effects of incoming tide or distance. Yeah, they should have planned better, but we certainly didn't condemn them and were glad to help.

I'm of two minds when it's theoretical, but there are so many variables and unknows that might affect my decision making if something happens, but I've come to realize, beyond what I have, why not have a portion dedicated to that so I can decide whether or not then, it'd be incidental to what I have in my own planning for our use.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

absolutely NONE. we planned, we prepared, we spent OUR money on food so that OUR family could survive. I taught classes, offered to help, wrote blogs and begged people to do something. I have a clear conscience, I don't have it to give.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> Not one mouthful, if they're not brain dead, they can see what's happening in the world the same as I.I will point them towards the creek across the rd if they want water. A person hands out one thing and they'll become the food bank for the area, first it will be friendly borrowing, then as people get hungry, it'll be home invasion and violence.
> 
> When and if the SHsTF and I knew things would get better in a few yrs, I might consider sharing, but It'll be many,many yrs before things will ever get better, probably five or more yrs before even the Mom and Pop businesses or the family farms will start emerging to jump start America again.


:2thumb:Couldn't have said it any better


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Here's the way I see it....*

I've talked to all my friends and family...they have heard it and are all smart enough to understand it.. hell even the Gov has been telling folks to prep.. so..if they are to dumb, dense, or foolish to do their own thinking and preping then shame on them...

I have a son who I've never been too close too, took him longer to decide to grow up then it did me...not by much...

He went north with me to help me move to my new winter home and BOL... I spent almost 5 K worth of miles with the sat radio on the Patriot channel.. he heard more stuff in the time we were driving then he's ever heard... I told him what I thought was going to happen and why and used the talk radio to bring it all home... I told him that instead of buying that 60 inch TV he could have bought a lot of LTS food or ammo etc...

At the end of the trip his comment was if it happens he's heading to my place.. I asked if he was bringing the 60 " TV..he looked kinda funny... I gave him a rifle and shotgun and told him that next time he needed a 12 pack of beer he might think about spending the $$ on something to keep him alive when the SHTF... I could tell from his expression that none of it stuck.. I feel sorry for him.. he's headed for 50 YO and is more enthused talking about the eng some friend has in a POS truck then learning...

He talks all the time about hunting and the deer he's seen etc etc... we hunted before we left, got 6 deer.. he had no idea how to dress out a deer... yet he can name every rock tune on the radio when I switched it... I feel sorry for him and realize that we lost something in all those years

I spent the night at his place and next morning I got dressed and packed my bag to get rolling and he was just finishing a joint!... as soon as we got rolling he wanted to drive... I said uh..no.. I figured if he needed a joint to get his day going I wasn't going to let him drive... I'm not a prude and I feel folks can do as they wish.. so it wasn't the pot, it was that he needed it that early in the morning.. I have a lot of friends who smoke it ...at the end of the day... !!! not to start the day...

So ya see, even family can be a problem.. will I turn him away? .. I don't know..but I will tell him that if he shows up with nothing but a big assed TV he can keep going... no supplies no entry...tuff love..I have other people counting on me to keep us all alive and safe..

Sorry, guess this was TMI but I felt the need to say it...


----------



## optimist45 (Mar 28, 2010)

I know my personality. I have always been a giver. I will have to share to a certain extent. I save all types of containers, i.e. peanut butter jars. I then put in beans or rice. Small amount but something I can give with ease if necessary. 

I know that I will have to get it in perspective and realize it is not my responsibility to help those that chose to do nothing while spending all their money on a bunch of junk.


----------



## spacestuff4me (Jan 7, 2010)

*I posted about storing food for neighbors*

Hi Everyone,

I'm the guy who posted that I store extra food for people in my neighborhood in case of an emergency and that in order to survive a real emergency, your neighbors are a most valuable resource.

Now that being said, I have no intention of feeding anyone who's not willing to give 100% to protecting our neighborhood. I'm the last guy to advocate any type of welfare and I'm very willing to let ignorant people keep walking because I'm not responsible for them or their families. The reason I store extra food for neighbors is because I can see what's headed our way and many others choose to be in a constant state of denial. It's human nature to deny bad things are happening, even when you can see them in front of your face, but until it affects that person directly, they don't want to experience or endure the pain. That's the situation we're all in right now and trust me, the economic pain we're going to feel, is nothing compared to what we've been through. It's not my job to prepare or protect those who refuse to take responsibility for their own safety. However, if the situation arises where I can help someone who's willing to help me, then I don't have a problem feeding them, as long as they contribute to our neighborhoods protection.

The fact is that I've spoken to everyone I know about the storm that's coming and I'm the laughing stock psycho because I do prepare for what I think will be very difficult times to come. So in my opinion, if I store extra food for someone with a vital skill that I don't possess or am prepared to feed someone who's willing to stand guard in my neighborhood, I'm fine with that. The truth is that I'm preparing for someone to help protect my area, because if I allow my neighbors to starve, eventually I'll be the target of everyone around me.

If things get really bad, to the point where I can't stay in my home, then I have made plans with a buddy to take a 90+ ft sail boat and hang out at Catalina until the situation calms down. I'm more than capable of providing my family with enough food to survive on for a year with my skills as a diver / hunter.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

There is a lot to be said about heading out to sea on a sail boat.. wind power fishing, water can be a problem but there are ways to get that... so I don't think that's a bad call at all...

I thought about a boat on a really big lake and use it to access some remote area with no roads into it..

In fact I'm laying out a story / book(?) with that concept.. 

Sailaway is in this camp!!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Herbalpagan said:


> absolutely NONE. we planned, we prepared, we spent OUR money on food so that OUR family could survive. I taught classes, offered to help, wrote blogs and begged people to do something. I have a clear conscience, I don't have it to give.


:flower:

I also feel like I have a clear conscience ... I have shared what I have learned and if someone doesn't take that knowledge and use it, I am not going to hand-hold them when there is trouble.

They will hear "*I TOLD YA SO!!!*"


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I'd be most concerned that those I helped would keep coming back, and maybe tell/bring others with them.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> I'd be most concerned that those I helped would keep coming back, and maybe tell/bring others with them.


yes, that's a serious consideration, but what I'm thinking is there are so many possible scenarios. Some might be short term, some might be long term and in many we might assume what might be huge may diminish in days or we'd start off small and it'd snow ball.

I'm thinking about options.

Here's a harsh possibility...

They show up and you stand there with a baggie of oatmeal in one hand and a round in the other. Shake the bag. "This is because you showed up today." then hold up the rifle round "this is if you ever come back."


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> Here's a harsh possibility...
> 
> They show up and you stand there with a baggie of oatmeal in one hand and a round in the other. Shake the bag. "This is because you showed up today." then hold up the rifle round "this is if you ever come back."


Yes! Exellent. That's a good way to handle it.

And I agree with the other thing you said, how we handle it might depend, in part, on whether it's a short-term scenario or a long-term/permanant one.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

here's the flip side of this scenario...

what would you be willing to do (if your own BOL was compromised &/or your preps ruined/not usable) to show that you could be a valuable ally/asset to someone who had what you needed (food, water, etc), to prove that you weren't a threat or a sponger with their hand out?...





TANSTAAFL


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Knowledge is the key in that case. If you really have the experience in certain areas, it will show in your conversation. 
For instance; how many people know that certain garden plants require 2 years of growth before they go to seed? How long is the gestation period for goats or chickens? These are the kind of things, among others, that I would be asking folks that are looking for a place to fall back to, or to buy my way in to someone else's retreat.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> here's the flip side of this scenario...
> 
> what would you be willing to do (if your own BOL was compromised &/or your preps ruined/not usable) to show that you could be a valuable ally/asset to someone who had what you needed (food, water, etc), to prove that you weren't a threat or a sponger with their hand out?...
> TANSTAAFL


As the old saying goes " don't put all your eggs in the same basket" We store our supplies in several different locations. Some are here at our home. Some are in storage, Some are in our vehicles, some in a bug out trailer, Some stored with family stores. As soon as we get our retreat property paperwork complete some will be cached there. My point is any good prepper plans for that kind of scenerio and makes adjustments for it.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> I've talked to all my friends and family...they have heard it and are all smart enough to understand it.. hell even the Gov has been telling folks to prep.. so..if they are to dumb, dense, or foolish to do their own thinking and preping then shame on them...
> 
> I have a son who I've never been too close too, took him longer to decide to grow up then it did me...not by much...
> 
> ...


Hozaybuck.... no need to apologize. I think we all understand what you mean. To use another cliche' " You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink" IMO you tried to open his eye's, you tried to share your knowledge and even give him a start with weapons, I think you have done all you can. All that's left is hope he will pull his head out of his a## before it's to late.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

You are right in that thinking. Some one who is a sorry azz in regular times will still be a sorry azz tripple in tough times. This kind of family i don't need and they have been told take care of your own. Do not come around here unless ya have enough beans and bullets to make your share. Add to donot come to consume what we have. They are gona be some sad peopel come shtf. Pissed yes am i ready for that ya bet ya.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

This is to those who won't feed others and believe they won't help.

*OK, what about the children?*

Sounds corny, but what about them?

As it is, we provide tax dollars that pay for EBT (think food stamps), yet because those same parents won't feed their kids, we went from a school lunch program, again with free or subsidized meals, to a school breakfast program, again with free or subsidized meals, to a school dinner program in many areas, again, with free or subsidized meals.

EBT provides a LOT of money in some states, Washington being one, per child, yet that money is often not spent on feeding the children, so they push for free feeding or subsidized feeding for many of the same folks getting EBT and they now want to do it year round.

Part of the push for year round schools isn't really for academics, it's because there are folks who want the checks and services for neglected children available year round...so everyone one must pay.

Even good parents who are trying to make it but are failing during 'regular' times or now with a bad economy aren't going to do all that well in many survivalists scenarios.

If in good times there are parents who aren't feeding their children, what is going to happen during bad times.

*Are you really going to turn away children so smugly, when they're suffering because of their parents decisions?*

[Mixed feelings on this for me. I know a bit about history and we've all seen the effects of entitlement. A professor once told me about a famine in China. He as a child, along with family members walked past people starving to death in the streets, including children, and went home, closed the gates, and had dinner, with rice and other items stockpiled. He was there forty plus years later to tell me the story. He enjoyed decades of a rich life of accomplishment and experiences because of his family's planning and mindset...the people he walked past became foot notes and vague memories.]


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

There're lots of sad stories in the world today (and will be in the future). My children and grandchildren aren't doing without because of the failures of other parents to take care of their own.

A lot of this discussion will depend upon just how severe the conditions are. If helping others means we are all at risk then what's the point? If they will die unless we help them but if we help them we will all die then some hard decisions will be made but I'm not going to tell ours that they must die along with those we are ... what ... "saving?"!!!!!!!!!!! :scratch What would be the point of that? I'm not going to feel better about prolonging someone else's life at the expense of those I love.

If the situation is temporary and helping others, young or old, simply means we must tighten our belts for awhile then you're looking at a completely different situation.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> This is to those who won't feed others and believe they won't help.
> 
> *OK, what about the children?*
> 
> *Are you really going to turn away children so smugly, when they're suffering because of their parents decisions?*


If its a long term SHTF scenerio. If it means my family grand children and great grandchildren will do with out if I do. Da## right I'll turn them away. It mmay be cold hearted, it may piss some of you off, but I can live with that. Now if it's short term like katrina was then yes I'll share on a limited basis (mainly the kids) but otherwise. Let them call on the goobermint that said they'd take care of em.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> This is to those who won't feed others and believe they won't help.
> 
> *OK, what about the children?*
> 
> ...


 Not corny but whenever I hear, "what about the children"? all I can think about is when our school taxes are being raised and the union teachers say "it's for the children" and all the time it's for their raises.lol
when you feed the children, you'll have to feed their parents and when you feed one, you'll have a whole neighborhood.


----------



## SaskBound (Feb 13, 2010)

Has anyone here ever seen what happens when you hand stuff out to needy children? Maybe on a trip to a third world country? 

My experience has been that you then get swamped. Kids often have no pride, and fewer social taboos, and will therefore beg, pester, attack, try to take (steal), etc etc etc...and they will keep coming back, and bringing friends. 

If I were to ever hand out charity to anyone, but especially to children, I would do it through a church or some other arm's length agency, anonymously. Otherwise, you make a target of yourself.


----------



## goose (Jun 12, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> Not corny but whenever I hear, "what about the children"? all I can think about is when our school taxes are being raised and the union teachers say "it's for the children" and all the time it's for their raises.lol
> when you feed the children, you'll have to feed their parents and when you feed one, you'll have a whole neighborhood.


As a husband of an elementary teacher, it always bugs me when people paint all teachers with such a wide brush.

My wife is up to her classroom by 7am each day, and usually isn't home until 5pm (short commute, so it's a 10-hour day). Then she rarely has a night without things to grade, which often take 1-2 hours.

Then she's up to her room on the weekend preparing or entering grades or whatever. A sixty-hour week is pretty standard for her. And yes, _it's for the children,_ because it surely isn't for us.

Your kids, if you ever have or had any, should be so lucky as to have or had my wife as a teacher. No amount of money is too much for good teaching, and there's no minimum that's acceptable for bad teaching.

Yes, there are bad teachers, but when you want to denigrate them all this way, you make it even less likely that anyone would want to choose teaching as a profession.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I have to wonder where all the money goes. They keep raising taxes for the schools, but they keep cutting programs or requiring the students to pay to be in certain programs. Teacher salaries are really low here. The starting salary in our local K-8 is around $17,000. But then, our school is small, with around 45 kids kindergarden through 8th grade. 

I have neighbors who think teachers have it made, with holidays and summers "off", but they don't realize how much time is spent on continueing educatoin requirements and, like goose said, grading papers and preparing for lessons.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I think I already mentioned this but it still applies even to your (CNT) situation. We may or may not have an abundance of what we'll need for a crisis depending upon what it is and how long it will last. On one hand we won't sit by and watch our neighbors and friends starve _*if*_ we can help them *without* harming our own.

However, if by helping others we will put our own at risk then we'll let Darwin handle the situation. It's the old lifeboat scenario ... what do you do if the ship is sinking with 15 people on board but the lifeboat will only allow for the rescue of 10? If trying to save the extra five people will cause the death of all fifteen then there isn't much choice in the situation.

We have some things we'd be willing to share to desparate people but they won't want it unless they're truly desparate. Things like corn, wheat, barley, etc. The catch is that they are all sold in bags as animal food. I figure that if they're really hungry they'll take it and appreciate it but won't develop a dependance upon our handouts simply because it isn't exactly desirable food. We figure that if they'll eat that kind of stuff then they might be decent people to have around after TEOTWAEKI. The others can just die. We'll be better off without them. On the other hand if it looks like we may need the stuff to survive they can die without our help. In a short term situation we might actually share some of the good stuff with those we know.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

goose said:


> As a husband of an elementary teacher, it always bugs me when people paint all teachers with such a wide brush.
> 
> My wife is up to her classroom by 7am each day, and usually isn't home until 5pm (short commute, so it's a 10-hour day). Then she rarely has a night without things to grade, which often take 1-2 hours.
> 
> ...


she sounds quite exceptional, goose, & quite a lady AND teacher

that being said, she seems to be "the exception that proves the rule" which is probably one of the most depressing things I've ever written 

the MERITOCRACY that many of us grew up (and the rest of us wish we had) needs to be restored, excellence needs to become an actual virtue again & not merely given lip-service proclamations and then derided by actions... NO MORE TROPHIES FOR 43rd PLACE! :gaah:

ok, I think we got a little off-topic on this thread


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> I have to wonder where all the money goes. They keep raising taxes for the schools, but they keep cutting programs or requiring the students to pay to be in certain programs. Teacher salaries are really low here. The starting salary in our local K-8 is around $17,000. But then, our school is small, with around 45 kids kindergarden through 8th grade.
> 
> I have neighbors who think teachers have it made, with holidays and summers "off", but they don't realize how much time is spent on continueing educatoin requirements and, like goose said, grading papers and preparing for lessons.


I walk thru schools often and see many teachers setting at their desk reading novels or standing in the halls BSing so life ain't as bad as some would l;ike to make it. they have plenty of time to do their work right at the school while setting in study hall if they want to.
our teachers are starting at about 44,000, getting tenured in at 10 yrs and retiring at over 80, grand a yr and they want more every yr, the teachers union controlls the state.
Teacher Salary - Average Teacher Salaries - PayScale


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

We all create our own fates, and we all whine about our jobs, but teachers are effective at it...because it's 'for the children.' They choose their fate...

To me a teacher who is complaining about the environment, the requirements, etc., provides evidence that some public school teachers might not be the brightest Crayons in the box, why be so miserable in life. If it's that miserable, LEAVE...you wont' be missed and better teachers can take your place, that bad attitude indicates that person is someone who isn't a good teacher.

But back on topic, when it's really for children, then it's worthwhile.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

My beef is with the teachers unions and their national leaders who "ALWAYS" go along with the most far left socialist people running for office , and donate multi millions for candidates who aren't doing the job I want them to do..which is follow the constitution to the letter... plaus, there is nothing in the constitution saying the FedGov has any say as to the education of our children,, it's a state issue always was and shall be again.. keeping the Fed Gov out of our homes and bedrooms and out of the lives of our children should be the biggest issue with all Americans... 

Your wife sounds like a dedicated teacher, perhaps if more of them would stand up and tell their union leaders to get the hell out of politics things would be better... one day they will find out their pension funds are gone just like SSI.. from dabbling in places where they shouldn't... 

the old one room school house taught more then today's schools..


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> I walk thru schools often and see many teachers setting at their desk reading novels or standing in the halls BSing so life ain't as bad as some would l;ike to make it. they have plenty of time to do their work right at the school while setting in study hall if they want to.
> our teachers are starting at about 44,000, getting tenured in at 10 yrs and retiring at over 80, grand a yr and they want more every yr, the teachers union controlls the state.
> Teacher Salary - Average Teacher Salaries - PayScale


Lots..... Giving you the benrfit of doubt that what your saying happens where YOU ARE. It sure doesn't happen EVERYWHERE. Here where I live my wife teaches Math at a state college, She has been there for over 25 years! Her yearly income is less than $40,000. There has not been a night where she hasn't had things she had to bring home to do. Outside of teaching classes she also has to tutor students who need/want it, advise on classes, work with other teachers on upcoming classes and such. She DOES NOT have tenure nor do any of the others they all get a yearly contract that says they will work for another school year. With no guarentee past that. With govt funding cuts they often have to "make do".

So with due respect IMO you need to know what is really happening before you generalize all teachers here! As has been posted before Teachers along with Emergency personell ( EMTs, Paramedics, Fire fighters and such are way UNDER PAID!)

Goose a great big Thank you to you AND your wife, Knowing where you and her are coming from and do, Give her a great big THANK YOU from me. She does a thankless job that 99.999% of america could never handle.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

oldsoldier said:


> So with due respect IMO you need to know what is really happening before you generalize all teachers here! As has been posted before Teachers along with Emergency personell ( EMTs, Paramedics, Fire fighters and such are way UNDER PAID!)
> 
> .


 everyone deserves more money and a higher standard of living, but most states and America is circling the drain right now, the people are taxed out.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> everyone deserves more money and a higher standard of living, but most states and America is circling the drain right now, the people are taxed out.


I hope you mean they've earned it, not that they "deserve" it. That's too close to the entitlement mentality.

Most teachers, emergency workers, etc., probably have earned more than they're getting, but a blanket "everyone" doesn't fit.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

goose said:


> As a husband of an elementary teacher, it always bugs me when people paint all teachers with such a wide brush...
> Yes, there are bad teachers, but when you want to denigrate them all this way....


I'm pretty sure it wasn't an attack on teachers, but on the UNION. As the daughter of a teacher, I know that what the UNION does is not always an accurate reflection of the teacher's values.

My Dad was FORCED to join the UNION in order to have a job, even though, in that state, he had NOTHING in common with the UNION's ideology.

IMHO, UNIONS have outlived their usefulness, and part of the larger problem, no matter what group they claim to represent.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> I hope you mean they've earned it, not that they "deserve" it. That's too close to the entitlement mentality.
> 
> Most teachers, emergency workers, etc., probably have earned more than they're getting, but a blanket "everyone" doesn't fit.


 +1 here Sue I agree 100% here. I guess same could be said about most jobs. However IMHO per capita your Teachers, EMS, LEO's and such are WAY underpaid for what they have to put up with.


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

NONE! I wont "Give Away" my food, but hey if a stranger wants to barter I'll consider it.



SurviveNthrive said:


> So...what percent, based on days worth of food per person, do you store to give away to other people?


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Given the big crisis, they're going to drop children right off at your door step if you're not starving.


----------

